# Coffee recipes....



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi guys

Just another one of my probably very stupid questions.....

I tend to make an 18 g double shot flat white coffee, and enjoy it immensely

















Here's my question for today:

What are the traditional coffee recipes for Latte, Cappuccino, Americano, single espresso, double espresso etc. etc???










Cheers all!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi you'll get lots of opinions on flat white , latte etc . Don't ever use a jam jar to make one







( in joke sorry ) .

As something simple , but yet not definitive , try this .


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm definitely not as experienced as most people here so this is more a comment on my preconceptions (although I was a barista for a month -with no real training). I thought a caffe latte was a third foam and 2 thirds milk and a cappuccino was the reverse. Also thought that flat white had more espresso than both of them.

Suppose the quality is the thing and then adjust to your taste.

Out of interest, bri, what is your recipe?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hi you'll get lots of opinions on flat white , latte etc . Don't ever use a jam jar to make one


I know of a pre-packed ground coffee available in supermarkets that has it's fans. My Nan swears by it. (continuing the in-joke)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

oracleoftruth said:


> I'm definitely not as experienced as most people here so this is more a comment on my preconceptions (although I was a barista for a month -with no real training). I thought a caffe latte was a third foam and 2 thirds milk and a cappuccino was the reverse. Also thought that flat white had more espresso than both of them.
> 
> Suppose the quality is the thing and then adjust to your taste.
> 
> Out of interest, bri, what is your recipe?


All about opinions , flat white tends to beseeched smaller than a latte , same amount of espresso , less milk , , less foam, more silky steamed milk, possibly tastes stronger, rather than than more coffee .

My diagram doesn't tell you the conceived size of the drinks which is another debating point, as chains will sell you a bucket of milk drink and call it anything form a latte to a flat white ....


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

I went off espresso drinks for years because of terrible places that give you a pint of burnt milk and sour espresso. It was a delicate but perfectly made espresso macciato that brought me back. You're probably right about the flat white that its my perception of Tasting stronger.


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hi you'll get lots of opinions on flat white , latte etc . Don't ever use a jam jar to make one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great image !! thanks









It'll give me something to go off I guess - other than 'Oh well....this is a nice 'coffee' that I've made !'







haha


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

I make flat whites like a latte except in a smaller cup and with double the espresso so espresso:milk ratio is much larger.

I used to make flat whites with no foam at all but it was impossible to carry it to tables without spilling it. I wish flat white was never invented because of all the confusion surrounding how it should be.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> I make flat whites like a latte except in a smaller cup and with double the espresso so espresso:milk ratio is much larger.
> 
> I used to make flat whites with no foam at all but it was impossible to carry it to tables without spilling it. I wish flat white was never invented because of all the confusion surrounding how it should be.


The 1st time I ever heard of a flat white was my 1st visit to Australia to see my Dad back in September 1990 and he explained it to me as the way to get a white coffee with no froth i.e. not a cappuccino or a latte (which were served in a glass of some sort) but the term does seem have evolved since then.


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Flat white is actually born in Australia during war time, which is what I have heard. They don't have the time to froth the milk, so basically it's just a lot of steamed milk in double shot of espresso. When you actually steam the milk, there will be a minimum amount of microfoam bubbles on top of the milk, so you can see a small amount of white colour foam on top of the flat white served to you. =) Hope that helps.


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Iwwstriker said:


> Flat white is actually born in Australia during war time, which is what I have heard. They don't have the time to froth the milk, so basically it's just a lot of steamed milk in double shot of espresso. When you actually steam the milk, there will be a minimum amount of microfoam bubbles on top of the milk, so you can see a small amount of white colour foam on top of the flat white served to you. =) Hope that helps.


Bingo!! That's the coffee I'm making...







Cheers.

I guess I'll have to get practice for anything other than those.......


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Iwwstriker said:


> Flat white is actually born in Australia during war time, which is what I have heard. They don't have the time to froth the milk, so basically it's just a lot of steamed milk in double shot of espresso. When you actually steam the milk, there will be a minimum amount of microfoam bubbles on top of the milk, so you can see a small amount of white colour foam on top of the flat white served to you. =) Hope that helps.


I've never heard of this story....funny though.

I thought espresso machines weren't invented till the 1950s.

WW2 produced caffeine highlights such as Camp Coffee.

I thought Flat Whites were late 80s -90s invention.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I've never heard of this story....funny though.
> 
> I thought espresso machines weren't invented till the 1950s.
> 
> ...


Achille Gaggia's patent for the 1st espresso machine as we now know them was in 1947, Australia during the 2nd World War wasn't a particularly busy place and had yet to receive large scale migration of Italian families and their coffee culture, so sorry Ivan I don't know where you found that "fact" but it isn't true. Both Australia and New Zealand lay claim to the invention of the "modern" flat white as we know it, but as I previously said it was originally used in Australia to get a none frothy white coffee, or at least in and around Sydney in 1990 that was what you got if you asked for one in any coffeeshop. Also it takes no longer to "froth" milk than to just steam it.


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

at video time 15.07 , if you wanna skip it.

Maybe I should amend my personal opinion, from "double shot of espresso" to "instant coffee". It is in the second world war. I can't remember everything. Well, according to this video anyway. Nice documentary videos for entertainment during the weekend. Yes, @CharlieJ, you're right, italian immigrants in Australia, thus, coffee and espresso to Australia.

Anyway, it's just a discussion with no ends, because no one knows everything about everything coffee. So it would be a meaningless argument. Let @omegabri decides on his own terms. I am sure knowing something from the point of view of A doesn't mean that one cannot accept another from the point of view of B. It's not science or physics, no numerical terms to determine right or wrong.

Cheers


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Iwwstriker said:


>


Run to the hills , when did Steve Harris from iron maiden open a cafe ....


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Iwwstriker said:


>


I just informed my good wife that I would like to open a coffee house.....what a great video link. Wonderful...









Right... Off to make a coffee before I settle for the evening!


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

just having a double espresso shot, with some lightly micro-foamed milk in a shallow cup - a 'slightly undulating beige', rather than 'flat white' ;-)


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Great way to enjoy your cup of coffee, have fun =D So much more to explore around. Keep poking the forum, I would say....xD


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

and lets generate some more stuff to poke each other (no pun intended)


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

G' mornin'!......

Time for an espresso!!!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I've just had my second....off to the gym now.


----------

